# wanted paint



## ralph simmons (Aug 5, 2017)

looking for paint RADIANT BLUE for 1962 Schwinn corvette
thank you
ralph


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 5, 2017)

If you don't have luck finding the Schwinn paint some people have used Duplicolor Chrysler Intense Blue with success. Here's a short thread, you might find more with a search. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/flamboyant-blue.41292/#post-231316


----------



## bairdco (Aug 5, 2017)

Rustoleum makes a metallic blue you can get at home depot. It's close, but a little bit darker.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

What are you planning to do, a complete repaint or touch up? JFYI, the Dupli-Color Perfect Match Intense Blue is a metallic and old Schwinn did not use metallic paints.
Here is two coats Dupli-Color's Blue Metalcast shot over VHT's Universal Aluminum. Not the best photos but I can say this is as close to original as one can get. Dupli-Color is a division of Sherwin Williams if you want to match that candy in a can for spraying with a gun.


----------



## ralph simmons (Aug 6, 2017)

thanks for info. GTs58
looking at redoing entire bicycle have to get replacement decals yet
the use of vht universal aluminum paint.
was this used as a base coat ?
will any aluminum paint work
help me understand 
thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2017)

ralph simmons said:


> thanks for info. GTs58
> looking at redoing entire bicycle have to get replacement decals yet
> the use of vht universal aluminum paint.
> was this used as a base coat ?
> ...




The VHT Univ. Aluminum was used for the base coat. I shot the Blue Metalcast over the VHT Aluminum about 15 minutes after applying VHT to see if there would be any issues with using those two paints together, and I didn't want to wait a week for the base to dry before shooting the Blue.  Totally compatible. I'm sure you can find a different silver base to use but the two paints have to be compatible. You can shoot acrylic enamel over acrylic lacquer but you cannot shoot a lacquer over the enamel paint. From all the different silver base coat paints I've tried the VHT Aluminum is the closest to what Schwinn used, but I haven't experimented with them all.


----------



## AK0tA (Sep 18, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> The VHT Univ. Aluminum was used for the base coat. I shot the Blue Metalcast over the VHT Aluminum about 15 minutes after applying VHT to see if there would be any issues with using those two paints together, and I didn't want to wait a week for the base to dry before shooting the Blue.  Totally compatible. I'm sure you can find a different silver base to use but the two paints have to be compatible. You can shoot acrylic enamel over acrylic lacquer but you cannot shoot a lacquer over the enamel paint. From all the different silver base coat paints I've tried the VHT Aluminum is the closest to what Schwinn used, but I haven't experimented with them all.





That is awesome info and exactly what I have been searching for. I do think the metalcast blue looks just a tad lighter than the original blue opal paint but I will experiment with this. I do not have it in hand yet so testing is required. I was wondering if a clear coat would be required, how durable is the duplicoat for rider bike? Thanks in advance


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2018)

AK0tA said:


> That is awesome info and exactly what I have been searching for. I do think the metalcast blue looks just a tad lighter than the original blue opal paint but I will experiment with this. I do not have it in hand yet so testing is required. I was wondering if a clear coat would be required, how durable is the duplicoat for rider bike? Thanks in advance




Definitely no clear coat on a translucent enamel. And make sure your silver base is not a gloss or semi-gloss paint. For a spray can paint, Dupli-Color's automotive paint is quite durable if the base is good. And like any paint, the thicker it is the chances of it chipping increases. Ever seen an old 60's custom show car that had 50 coats of lacquer?  

I've done some comparison tests with the opals and radiants and found very little if any difference in color. Paint product or method of applying the paint may have changed causing the name change, but the color formula sure looks to be same to me. I will say that they seem to age differently and that might be the result of the chemical make up of the two.  Metalcast is a good match IMO since and there are no two Schwinn bikes of the same color that are identical. On my Corvettes there are *at least *3 different shades on each bike due to coverage or coats or lack of it. 

My comparison of the Opal and Radiant Green. The rust underneath the paint also makes the color appear darker.


----------



## AK0tA (Sep 19, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Definitely no clear coat on a translucent enamel. And make sure your silver base is not a gloss or semi-gloss paint.




Fantastic, I greatly appreciate the information and comparison. I just picked up a free 58' corvette that needs a lot of love and will do a thread for that. The long pinstripe on the front fork  _have not found a decal to match so I guess I will get practicing my pinstriping. Thanks a ton for your input, time to get to tearing this beauty down._


----------

